# Choosing a youngester how tall will they grow?



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for a youngster and have come across three potentials: a ID cross TB two year-old filly 14.1hh, ID cross TB three-year-old colt 14.3hh, section D two-year-old filly 14.2hh.
Any help on predicting how tall they will grow ideally I want them to be fully grown at 15.2hh. I'm concerned that my favourite is the smallest will be more like a pony and horse that I want.

Any help guys would be appreciated! Some rough predictions maybe? 
Thanks Sophie!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are simple measuring tests that you can do. Age wise though they may not be as reliable as they would have been when younger but looking at measures and what their parents matured to can help. Often they end up somewhere in the middle closer to one end or the other.


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

Unfortunately the owner doesn't know how tall the parents are. How would you measure them? I've always thought measuring would be inaccurate due to different breeds or even individuals grow at different rate? Also it means traveling to see each one is there a standard prediction with out measuring? Thanks


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

For yearlings and up, you can measure from their cornet band to the soft spot in the middle of their knee and it's pretty accurate. 15 inches would equal 15 hands 151/2 inches would equal 15.2 hands and so on.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

LoriF said:


> For yearlings and up, you can measure from their cornet band to the soft spot in the middle of their knee and it's pretty accurate. 15 inches would equal 15 hands 151/2 inches would equal 15.2 hands and so on.


Yep this works as long as they've passed the one year mark. Within 2 inches every time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The coronet-to-knee method worked for my gelding (Percheron/paint). I bought him as a 2yo and measured/string tested him. Did it a couple of times and got between 16.3hh and 17.1hh (he kept moving around, trying to see what I was doing). He's now a 6yo and right at 17hh. Don't think I'll get any more height out of him (thank heaven!), but he's definitely starting to bulk up.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That test is usually fairly accurate but can let you down
ID's are slow growers so those two could still have a lot of height to make up, the Welsh D's are fast growers and they still average 14.2 to 15hh even though they're being bred bigger now so she might not grow a lot more


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

Well i thought it was weird that a TB and ID could make such a small horse as both breds are usually 15hh +. I'll give the test ago when I go down but if they are slower growers surely it won't be effective.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tytain said:


> Well i thought it was weird that a TB and ID could make such a small horse as both breds are usually 15hh +. I'll give the test ago when I go down but if they are slower growers surely it won't be effective.


Being half draft, my gelding was a slow grower. He gained almost a full 8" of height (two hands) in the four years that I've owned him. He was just about at 15-15.1hh as a 2yo when I did the string test. It predicted 16.3-17.1hh (like I said, ****** kept moving on me!) and he's just right at 17hh now as a 6yo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Your best bet is to look at the parent's heights. As long as they are a similar height (within a hand of each other), and the foal will likely be within an inch or two of the average. There is a lot of variation though, even just from horse to horse. A horse I used to ride was 15.1 when she was just a couple months over 2 years old, and she didn't grown any taller after a 3 year old, finished barely 15.3 (parents where both 16.1). Her half sister was only 14.2 as a two year old, but finished just over 16.1 (parents where 16.1 and 16.2). So it really depends. I wouldn't count on the three year old getting much bigger, but I would be willing to bet the two year olds will both finish around the size you're looking for.


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

Ok well thanks that all sounds good and I think I've come to the decision that it will be ok as long at it makes 14.3 as I'm only 5'4 and under 10 stone. Plus everyone knows ponies are more fun


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you don't intend to compete in anything that's got a height with adult/child age restriction its not important if you're happy to ride a smaller animal


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

I never competed but in a couple of years I might want to could you just tell me any height restrictions that may effect me?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

What do you want to compete in?
Very basically (can be broken down into more extensive rules)
jumping classes for ponies 14.2 and under are for non adults - you can jump a pony in some horse classes but if you do it needs to be good enough to make the height
Mountain and Moorland classes are usually open to any age unless aimed at children - like first ridden or lead rein
Most show classes for ponies are for children and all show classes are aimed at specific 'types' - riding pony and horse, hack and hunter


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

Well I'm mainly dressage focused but would like to do low level eventing as well, a bit of a do it all hopefully. And I imagen all these horse will make at least 14.3 hh so would be a very small horse rather than pony I've always rode for myself just doing what I enjoy so any competition would most likely just be for fun I'm not really the competitive type, but would like to have the option there to compete


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Height isn't going to matter for either of those things as long as the horse has got what it takes to do the job
I think both of the first two on your list are likely to make at least 15.2


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! Although I have noticed on one says irsh x TB now I'm abit concerned its a Irish sport pony rather than sport horse or draught which would be fine. I've asked the lady and awaiting a reply for nearly a week now


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You'd have to ask her what the 'Irish' bit means - could be a Connemara cross or an Irish cob (as in gypsy cob type or show cob type.)
Has she got no pics to send you?


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

Yea she did and it looks like a skinny Id this why I assumed it was a id tb


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

All of my horses measured from the cornet band to the center of the knee are spot on.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Maybe you should carry on looking, have you thought about approaching one of the Rescue Centres in the UK where the horses are properly assessed and often retrained?


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

I'm assuming if it turns out to be a Connie then it won't grow as big and thanks lori I will be doing that when I go to veiw the horse but I wanted an idea before I went down


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

Yea the trouble with the rescues is you never actually own the horse its just loaned and also they tend not to give out unbroken horses they break them then loan them out so wouldn't be for me. Ive been looking for over a year now and this horse (apart from one which I missed) is the best that I have seen


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Doesn't hurt to go and look
You can't tell with Connemara x TB's
I had one that was about 15.3, my DH had one that was 16 hands, we had a 15.2 kept livery with us and I worked at a place where the owner had a Connemara x arab that was 15.2


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

It is a id x the owners being quite difficult almost like she doesn't want to sell the horse I've really got my heart set now and am finding this whole process rather dis heartening


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

I never heard about measuring to the centre of the knee, (and doesn't it underestimate a horse with short shins ?)

Usually a yearling will have full-grown front legs, and while his pasterns may still grow you can judge a decently conformed horse by the following,

measure from the bottom and back of the fetlock joint to the elbow - in a well-conformed horse (i.e. with normal withers) that distance will approximately be the same as his depth of chest - so to measure how deep his chest will grow, take the measure of his leg! ... and experience says add 2 inches for overall height.

so, in short - measure from the base and back of the fetlock up to the elbow, double it, and add 2 inches.


----------



## Tytain (May 21, 2015)

I went to see her and she was bigger than expected 14.2/3 so I don't think I have to worry as I believe she will easily make 15hh atleast! Thanks guys


----------

